# illinois near stl,anyone live near by?



## krisrobins62087 (Jun 22, 2008)

ya i just joined and saying whats up to all.anyone live near st. louis?


----------



## Dabu (Jun 23, 2008)

i live like 5 hrs away, but the plants I'm growing are from bagseed from st louis lol


----------



## krisrobins62087 (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah we got pretty decent bud down here,you just gotta know where to find it.i plantted 3 bag seeds about half a week ago so im hoping they dont disappoint me.


----------



## Cannabanana (Jun 24, 2008)

Representing illinois! Im pretty far up here north though


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 24, 2008)

Cannabanana said:


> Representing illinois! Im pretty far up here north though


 thats a dumbass city. since you are from there. cannnabanna.


----------



## Cannabanana (Jun 25, 2008)

I think you think im from canada cuz of the avatar? 
I just really like bc bud ha! I live by chicago..........


----------



## JollyGreen {: (Jun 25, 2008)

Cannabanana said:


> I think you think im from canada cuz of the avatar?
> I just really like bc bud ha! I live by chicago..........


no i think your from illinois because you responded to this post saying that you do.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 25, 2008)

Illinois here!!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 25, 2008)

krisrobins62087 said:


> ya i just joined and saying whats up to all.anyone live near st. louis?


do i smell police?


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes I Do, Very Very Close


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 25, 2008)

Police? Hahahaahahahaha.


----------



## doinaight69 (Jun 25, 2008)

i believe we caught them this time


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 26, 2008)

BUSTED........red and blue handed


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

I think you two are the police!!! Lmao.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Piggies  btw i grow parsely in my garden


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think you two are the police!!! Lmao.


hell na........


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> hell na........


Mhmmm. .


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 26, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Mhmmm. .


haha hell na girl u are two kinds of crazy lol jokes jokes


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha yeh i think hes legit, so your from alton? i had some good times there, you live in ghetto part?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 26, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> haha hell na girl u are two kinds of crazy lol jokes jokes


Ha! Maybe I am! !


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Ha! Maybe I am! !


uhh ohh maybe i like it haha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> uhh ohh maybe i like it haha


 Crazy is always a nice accessory... jp. Lmao. You cant take me serious... Usually if Im on here I am hellllllaaaaa high. No joke. 


So whos REALLY in Illinois? I mean geez yall dont have to be specific if ur worried about getting caught by the police... haha.


----------



## cream8 (Jun 27, 2008)

fuck sauget il!!!! i got jumped at pops a year ago


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

Always a good time at Fast Eddies!!!! By the way jamiemichelle your avitar makes me want to go motor boating........Oh Yeah!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Always a good time at Fast Eddies!!!! By the way jamiemichelle your avitar makes me want to go motor boating........Oh Yeah!








Im not sure mine are good motorboating tits but hers are.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

I like tomatoes better than watermelon. Plus your alot better looking than her.... Probably taste better too....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I like tomatoes better than watermelon. Plus your alot better looking than her.... Probably taste better too....


Thanks... I would say LARGE grapefruits rather than tomatoes...

and probably .


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually the size up there isn't what I look for. I like slim women with slender thighs and a tight ass. You look like you fit that bill to a tee. And I'm sure you do taste as sweet as your smile... You got that face a guy just wants to lock lips with for hours...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Actually the size up there isn't what I look for. I like slim women with slender thighs and a tight ass. You look like you fit that bill to a tee. And I'm sure you do taste as sweet as your smile... You got that face a guy just wants to lock lips with for hours...


Aww thanks.  Ya I got a good ass, not a tight lil 10 yr old boys bootie. Lmao. JP.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

do you wear panties, thong or go without?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> do you wear panties, thong or go without?


TMI! Geez! That can be left to your imagination!!!! .


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

There to many other thoughts in my head about you to leave it all up to my imagination.... However i feel your in a relationship any way, a hot item like you wouldn't be on the market long enough for a fair chance at getting you in bed


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

LMAO.... wrong wrong wrong.... SO single. And I like it that way... I am too busy to give my time to anyone. I am a mommy and thats where 92.76689430035309 percent of my attention goes... im 29 and this is actually the first time ever I have been content with being alone. 


But thank you Im very flattered by all the compliments.


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> There to many other thoughts in my head about you to leave it all up to my imagination.... However i feel your in a relationship any way, a hot item like you wouldn't be on the market long enough for a fair chance at getting you in bed


LMAO........wtf dude are u serious wow man just wow haha


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Whats up my midwest stoners


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> LMAO........wtf dude are u serious wow man just wow haha


.... it is all quite amusing..... 
and funny I had just sent a message to someone and said watch how quick someone talks shit on that.... all the same, all the same.


SOOOOOO who lives in illinois? I got one taker for an illi cannibus cup!


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 27, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> .... it is all quite amusing.....
> and funny I had just sent a message to someone and said watch how quick someone talks shit on that.... all the same, all the same.
> 
> 
> SOOOOOO who lives in illinois? I got one taker for an illi cannibus cup!


oh no i dint mean to come off as talking shit lol im just suprised that someone would actually ask and say some of that shit on this site


----------



## pppfemguy (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Actually the size up there isn't what I look for. I like slim women with slender thighs and a tight ass. You look like you fit that bill to a tee. And I'm sure you do taste as sweet as your smile... You got that face a guy just wants to lock lips with for hours...


actually dude the better asses has a lil bit of movement to em not the ones that are totally stiff but gotta have a lil jiggle to em haha


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> oh no i dint mean to come off as talking shit lol im just suprised that someone would actually ask and say some of that shit on this site


Oh I know... that's NOTHING compared to the rest. . I dont mind. Only when dudes become buggggaaaaboooos.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not freaking on her, chill out... No one knows who I am or where i live nor am I trying to meet anyone or track them down for a date. I was bored and she is hot so i was making small talk. Sorry if I offended you... but it was all in fun.. She is smoking though... Have fun and don't take me to seriously.....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'm not freaking on her, chill out... No one knows who I am or where i live nor am I trying to meet anyone or track them down for a date. I was bored and she is hot so i was making small talk. Sorry if I offended you... but it was all in fun.. She is smoking though... Have fun and don't take me to seriously.....


Im not offended in the least bit!!!!!!!

What we're not going on a date? What the feezy? JP.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

Not that i would mind, but the windy city is a bit farther than St Louis. If you ever find yourself cumming to St Louis I will be more than happy to take you out and about. I got the mesg you sent and your right it hasn't taken the haters long to chime in. I think they're jelouse because they don't know how to break the ice with such a fine woman....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

Well depending on my mood... that coulda been bothersome... lol. But thanks doubt Ill be in the area anytime soon. Trying to get outta this area for vaca. Florida is where Im visiting next month. Woot!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jun 27, 2008)

Well thatnk for being such a good sport. I'm moving to pheonix next month myself.. It will be hard being away from my son but he wants to come live with me when he turns 13.... I'm not a stalker and I was only playing so if I see you around in here I hope you don't get upset if I say "hi". Peace love and thank god for hot chicks (or milf in your case). Have a great summer and may the pot gods bless you with many females....


----------



## krisrobins62087 (Jun 27, 2008)

btw im not a cop lol


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jun 27, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Well thatnk for being such a good sport. I'm moving to pheonix next month myself.. It will be hard being away from my son but he wants to come live with me when he turns 13.... I'm not a stalker and I was only playing so if I see you around in here I hope you don't get upset if I say "hi". Peace love and thank god for hot chicks (or milf in your case). Have a great summer and may the pot gods bless you with many females....


Eww Phoenix? And even if he wants to come live with you when hes 13, like most believe its not just as easy as that... it will be though if you see him regularly, pay your child support and act responsibly...which Im sure you do . Luckily my daughters Dad is participant and fantastic, but I know too many friends that have the dudes thinking they're gonna come snatch em away when they aint doing anything.... K no more bitchin Im gonna get high... lol. 
And I didnt think you were a stalker. . Good luck.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 28, 2008)

5'oclock your from STL thats awesome, i'm from Fenton


----------



## GreyChris (Jun 30, 2008)

dude im in fenton right now..... looking for kb


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 30, 2008)

GreyChris said:


> dude im in fenton right now..... looking for kb



yeh so where do you wanna bust errr i mean meet up with me?


----------



## crazyoutlaw (Jun 30, 2008)

What are the chances that theres cops on the site?And JamieMichelle,make sure you chek out the local nightlife in South beach!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 1, 2008)

crazyoutlaw said:


> What are the chances that theres cops on the site?And JamieMichelle,make sure you chek out the local nightlife in South beach!!


Im not going out that way  Otherwise I would! .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 3, 2008)

The cops are busy on Craigslist trying to bust hookers. 

I'm from Cornfield IL, myself. 

Alton, isn't that where the eagles are nesting now in the winter? I'd like to see that, got any pics Alton?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 6, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> The cops are busy on Craigslist trying to bust hookers.
> 
> I'm from Cornfield IL, myself.
> 
> Alton, isn't that where the eagles are nesting now in the winter? I'd like to see that, got any pics Alton?


Hmmm I think they are actually in Wisconsin busting on craigslist but they probably do it here too... and my friend is a cop who actually poses as a hooker then busts them and thats how I know. No, she does not know about my habit but I think that is really shady to entrap people just trying to get a lil ass. 

And btw, nice sign in the avatar... passed by it many o' times.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jul 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hmmm I think they are actually in Wisconsin busting on craigslist but they probably do it here too... and my friend is a cop who actually poses as a hooker then busts them and thats how I know. No, she does not know about my habit but I think that is really shady to entrap people just trying to get a lil ass.
> 
> And btw, nice sign in the avatar... passed by it many o' times.



Yes all those poor non ass getting fellas, and all those poor good for nothing but sex hookers ;P


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 6, 2008)

I've actually never been there, it's on my list of places to go get high at. Anyone else got a list like that?

I'm about 2 1/2 hours from Chicago and about 2 1/2 hours from St Louis. I live in a geographical oddity that is 2 1/2 hours from everywhere.


----------



## BigBong420 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quad Cities here about 4 hours from STL about 3 From Chicago


----------



## memaw (Jul 7, 2008)

Aurora here, boring as hell out here and can't find other fellow stoners to chill with for miles....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I've actually never been there, it's on my list of places to go get high at. Anyone else got a list like that?
> 
> I'm about 2 1/2 hours from Chicago and about 2 1/2 hours from St Louis. I live in a geographical oddity that is 2 1/2 hours from everywhere.


Actually I heard the state troopers are always there... I think a lot of people have that as a list of places they want to get high with the name... but probably not the smartest place to actually do it. .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 7, 2008)

We're a married couple in our early 40's. That makes us pretty much invisible to the cops.


----------



## potroast (Jul 7, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're a married couple in our early 40's. That makes us pretty much invisible to the cops.



This is not entirely accurate. The cops still see you, but they realize that they can't intimidate you as easily! 


Just thought I'd chime in here, I grew up in St. Louis, and that part of the country has my favorite people in it. Normandy High alumnus.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> We're a married couple in our early 40's. That makes us pretty much invisible to the cops.


Lmao... ok... Good a little more than 10 more years and Ill be invisible too I guess... .


----------



## pppfemguy (Jul 12, 2008)

a married couple in ur 40's wtf...........lmao how does that make u invisible to the cops ummm IT DONT not even close


----------



## GreyChris (Jul 29, 2008)

how come i cant find any? is it that dry or i just dont know the right ppl? lol i think its time for me to start my own grow...


----------



## SmokinUp (Jul 30, 2008)

I live about 2 hours away right off I-70.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Jul 31, 2008)

burbz of chi-town right here...I was wondering when someone would make a thread on illinois..


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jul 31, 2008)

Where I live the cops are busy harassing teenagers. People my age rarely get busted unless they do something monumentally stupid. I thought it was like that everywhere.



smokablunt16 said:


> burbz of chi-town right here...I was wondering when someone would make a thread on illinois..


 I think you are about the fourth chi-towner I've ran into on here. I'm halfway between chi and stl. The Cards/Cubs fights in my area are hilarious.


----------



## krisrobins62087 (Jul 31, 2008)

GreyChris said:


> how come i cant find any? is it that dry or i just dont know the right ppl? lol i think its time for me to start my own grow...


theres been alot of bust and cops snooping around in alton so its dry around here a little bit.but you can usually alwas find it.idk where you live but chances are you just need to find the right people


----------



## GreyChris (Aug 4, 2008)

krisrobins62087 said:


> theres been alot of bust and cops snooping around in alton so its dry around here a little bit.but you can usually alwas find it.idk where you live but chances are you just need to find the right people


 
yah i just moved to the area. dont know too miny ppl.... back in hawaii its sold by the gram, kinda diff to me. the bud i got is skankky brown stail.just gotta find the ppl


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 5, 2008)

GreyChris said:


> yah i just moved to the area. dont know too miny ppl.... back in hawaii its sold by the gram, kinda diff to me. the bud i got is skankky brown stail.just gotta find the ppl


 Get used to it, you're in IL now. There isn't good weed here. IF you do find good weed they call it "dank" and they'll want like $80 for an eighth and it isn't that much better than the commercial weed. Just greener and tastes better, the high is pretty much the same. 

I never understood calling it dank. Dank means musty and stinky, gross. Who the hell had the idea of calling it that????


----------



## GreyChris (Aug 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Get used to it, you're in IL now. There isn't good weed here. IF you do find good weed they call it "dank" and they'll want like $80 for an eighth and it isn't that much better than the commercial weed. Just greener and tastes better, the high is pretty much the same.
> 
> I never understood calling it dank. Dank means musty and stinky, gross. Who the hell had the idea of calling it that????


im realy in south co mo. fenton/arnold area..... the person i know calls it "fire" hes a wigger. any tips on decent plant shops around? coz fuck buying it around here..lol i got some "dank" seeds lol gonna be my 1st grow


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm like 200 miles from you, so no got no idea, but good luck to you.


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

SOUTHWEST SUBERBS of chicago! woo i have 19 plants near downers grove haha you will never find them though hehe


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

obviously you do not the right people because i get some really good bud from my best friend he compared it to dr atomic in the cannabible i love my dealer being half my age haha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 5, 2008)

I live in the cornfield ocean way to the south of you. There are only so many dealers to choose from..........


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Get used to it, you're in IL now. There isn't good weed here. IF you do find good weed they call it "dank" and they'll want like $80 for an eighth and it isn't that much better than the commercial weed. Just greener and tastes better, the high is pretty much the same.
> 
> I never understood calling it dank. Dank means musty and stinky, gross. Who the hell had the idea of calling it that????


you're sadly mistaken.......i am sorry honey but you just dont know the right people. if you live in illnois you're whole life you build a trust with your friends, for example i know 21 dealers in my area, and they dont sell eighth's for 80$ you got ripped off. end of story. i get eighth's for 50$ of afgani or some kush sometimes but dont go saying that illnois has bad weed when you are sadly sadly mistaken.


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

if you want i will drive an eighth down there for you so you can smoke some of the bud i do to change your mind about the weed in illl.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Im with you on this one gilligan!! We have some crazy buds out her in the midwest burbz..never 80 bucks for an eighth...ever...i think the highest eights ive seen go for was $60 n it was fuckin glow in dark(not really but you get the point)..We have some crazy buds like sweet island skunk, sour diesel, NL, etc...I guess it depends on where you live and who you know


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

For sure and after you pick up the most flame bud you walk with your next door collage neighbor walk to speedway buy 2 grape swishers 1 for me 1 for him and just smoke the quad we just bought haha. and yeah i have never seen an eighth go for anything over 60 unless it was purple haze but i only got that one time that was like 6 years ago when i was a freshman in highschool.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea we had that purp come through our town a couple years back as well..The dude wanted $75 for 4.0 and it was fire! One of the craziest buds ive ever seen until i came on this site...People are pullin some crazy shit over here...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 5, 2008)

First I would never pay $80 for a damn eighth, but my kid has. He gets it from other kids his age. (when I say kid I mean people that are like early 20's) You guys are all living in the city suburbs. I live in a town of like 5000 people, maybe less, not sure, but it's dinky. There is no public trans here. If you know someone from another town that has weed you are still looking at like a 60 mile round trip to get it. 

I only know 1 person that is the same age as me to get weed from. I'm forced to buy from people that are barely 21, and it sucks. That is why I'm learning to grow. It's either learn to grow or give it up, the hassle is about to kill me. 

Yes I'm feeling the frustration today.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Get used to it, you're in IL now. There isn't good weed here. IF you do find good weed they call it "dank" and they'll want like $80 for an eighth and it isn't that much better than the commercial weed. Just greener and tastes better, the high is pretty much the same.
> 
> I never understood calling it dank. Dank means musty and stinky, gross. Who the hell had the idea of calling it that????


 
Well by your choice of wording just seems your talking about IL in general..Just dont want anyone giving this state a bad reputation thats all...


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Exactly, all we want is ill to go down in history for the best bud for the longest time!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure Hawaii weed is much better than IL weed. Since the only weed we've ever been able to get around here the past few years has sucked, it kind of stand to reason that you would assume that it was the same everywhere. 

I didn't mean to offend you, I wasn't aware that there were people that thought IL was so wonderful.


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

dont get me wrong i hate the state in everyway chape or form, except for the weed we get. ill you cant do anything except for smoke pot. i went to downers grove south 6 years ago and the entire football team smoked pot and the coaches knew it but did nothing about it because they were amazing on the field, so everyone knows they just dont care


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Illinois is not wonderful...the buds are wonderful!! well Illinois is pretty cool too lol


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

im like 30 min from downers grove...


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

really? thats pretty cool i love meeting fellow growers like myself, this 80 year old guy i know has 200 plants in his backyard because he has a forest/private lake in his backyard trees surround the lake so you cant see in his backyard but damn. he has like everystrain you could think of. he has a real purple haze plant that he has been growing since the 60s he has cloned it 100's of times i have smoked a super blunt with him called bluntzilla we fit 12 gs in the blunt of purple haze i think i passed out after we finished it haha


----------



## smokablunt16 (Aug 5, 2008)

damn thats crazy!!! You could probally learn a thing or two from the old timer


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Aug 5, 2008)

i have a purple haze plant thats all i learned from him haha


----------

